# Increasing glutamine dosage while cutting?



## Phineas (Jun 7, 2010)

L-Glutamine Powder Supplements - Supplement Review

"Bodybuilders should take 10 to 15 grams of L-Glutamine a day - supplementing it 2 to 3 times daily, with each serving at around 5 grams."

My glutamine container instructions say to use 5g daily, but this review from our board suggests 15g daily. Is this true? I'm currently cutting; would I want to increase the dosage to further prevent muscle protein oxidation?


----------



## Built (Jun 7, 2010)

Waste of money. BCAAs might be helpful, extra whey protein perhaps (plenty of glutamine and BCAAs in whey btw), but glutamine won't help you much unless you're in a burn unit and getting in more then 40g a day through an IV drip.


----------



## Phineas (Jun 7, 2010)

I thought I recall you once saying you use glutamine? You use creatine, right? Why is creatine an accepted supplement but glutamine isn't? It gets good reviews, and seems to have more positive studies than negative.


----------



## Built (Jun 7, 2010)

I used glutamine about eight or nine years ago when I still believed the hype. I bought it for friends, used it for myself religiously. Then... I ran out. And... nothing happened.

Then I read this: John Berardi - Appetite For Construction, Nov 8 2002 - Berardi reviewing Dave Barr: Glutamine ??? Destroying the Dogma Part I and Part II:



> ...despite all the conjecture about how glutamine supplementation may help increase muscle mass, muscle strength, and prevent overtraining, each and every research investigation examining the effects of glutamine supplementation on exercise performance, body composition, and protein degradation has shown that it offers no benefit. Because of the great job that Dave did in his literature review, I certainly don't have to provide a reference list ??? they're all right there at the end of his article.
> 
> To reiterate a few of the key points that Dave brought up in his article and that I brought up at the SWIS seminar:
> 
> ...


----------



## Phineas (Jun 7, 2010)

Well, hot damn! Smack my ass and call me Judy.

Well, you just saved me $30/month, lol. God damn supplement marketing. Last year I fell for ZMA when I was newer. I thought glutamine was one of the widely-accepted supplements.

Case closed. Built once again saves the day!


----------



## Built (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey, I'm more than open to the idea I may be wrong on this one. Post up something that shows it's worth the bucks, and I'll reconsider. It may be useful for some types of activities, perhaps endurance stuff? Not sure. Just not about to spend any more cash on it, personally. Not at the moment anyway.


----------



## Phineas (Jun 8, 2010)

Built said:


> Hey, I'm more than open to the idea I may be wrong on this one. Post up something that shows it's worth the bucks, and I'll reconsider. It may be useful for some types of activities, perhaps endurance stuff? Not sure. Just not about to spend any more cash on it, personally. Not at the moment anyway.



I wasn't arguing what you said, lol. No, I trust you very much on this. It's like when I bought ZMA a year ago because the bottle promised more muscle. Then I found out it only brings you to normal levels if you're deficient. God damn marketing scoundrels.


----------



## Built (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh, thanks for that but I knew you weren't arguing. I just like to give myself an out in case better research gets posted up. I've been wrong. Lately, not as often.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 8, 2010)

Built said:


> I used glutamine about eight or nine years ago when I still believed the hype. I bought it for friends, used it for myself religiously. Then... I ran out. And... nothing happened.
> 
> Then I read this: John Berardi - Appetite For Construction, Nov 8 2002 - Berardi reviewing Dave Barr: Glutamine ??? Destroying the Dogma Part I and Part II:


 
so the debate rages on . . some people swear by it, but I am convinced the Placebo effect is playing a part. . .  

BCAAs Ive always sweared by, as I used to do a lot of early AM fasted lifting and/or cardio . . . sipping BCAAs makes a noticable difference in endurance and strength


----------



## aja44 (Jun 8, 2010)

Has anyone used or read any reviews on the new ON ProComplex Natural Whey?  It contains 60g protein per 2 scoops with a higher amount of both BCAAs and Glutamine.  I bought it last month and love the taste and find that I no longer have to keep dropping a scoop of both BCAA and Glutamine in every shake I make.


----------



## nni (Jun 8, 2010)

as far as i know the bcaa's and glutamine are not free form and do not compare to aminos as such.


----------



## Phineas (Jun 10, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> so the debate rages on . . some people swear by it, but I am convinced the Placebo effect is playing a part. . .
> 
> BCAAs Ive always sweared by, as I used to do a lot of early AM fasted lifting and/or cardio . . . sipping BCAAs makes a noticable difference in endurance and strength



I finally started supplementing with BCAAs yesterday.


----------

